# San Luis Pass Kayak - Limits of Trout on Top Water



## San Luis Pass Kayak (Jul 20, 2016)

Greetings Fishermen,

I took a fist time kayak fisherman out for his maiden voyage and caught limits of Trout on top water lures. We literally stood in one spot and caught fish after fish for over 1.5 hours. We had several bigger Trout bend out the treble hooks straight of the Super Spook Jr.'s. Needless to say, those fish did not make it to the cleaning table. All of the fish we caught were in the two to three pound range. This was one heck of a fishing trip especially for a fist time kayak fishing experience.

It is not uncommon this time of year to have birds working along with large schools of trout underneath. If you can spot the birds, you can rest assured toothy spotted predators are not far away. If you would like to get out on the water here on the West End of Galveston Island for a kayak fishing trip and learn about how to spot fish, lure selection, knot tying, fishing tactics with a kayak and more, then give us a call. We promise to do our best to put you on the fish and provide you with a educational experience.

Our contact details at San Luis Pass Kayak are:

Phone: 281-684-3853
[email protected]
www.sanluispasskayak.com

Tight lines!

Steve Buechner
Certified Kayak Fishing Guide (Texas Parks and Wildlife)


----------

